# VBA Acces 2007 - Textdatei auslesen und in Tabelle schreiben



## Sebbo1423 (2. November 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hab ein logfile mit emaildaten (siehe Bild im Anhang) . Das ganze ist etwas unübersichtlich und ich brauche einen vba code für acces, der das ganze in eine Tabelle (siehe Bild im Anhang) schreibt und das ganze damit eben übersichtlich macht. Ich bin allerdings blutigster Anfänger in vba und bräuchte mal einen code, der funktioniert, möglich ist sowas doch oder? Vielen Dank im Voraus, 


Sebbo


----------



## larryson (2. November 2007)

Hallo Sebbo, 

als blutigster Anfänger hast Du Dir ein ziemlich kniffelige Aufgabe gestellt. 

Als erstes musst Du rausfinden, wie Deine Textdatei aufgebaut ist. Du musst rausfinden, wo fängt ein neuer Datensatz an und wo hört er auf. Du musst weiterhin den Header und event. den Footer Deiner Datei ausklammern. Dann könnte es noch Probleme geben im Dateiformat (Textdatei ist nicht gleich Textdatei)/Zeilenvorschüben/-Umbrüchen. Wenn das geklärt ist, kann dann der eigentliche Import gestartet werden. 

Der Arbeitsablauf sieht folgendermassen aus. 
-Dateiauswahl
-event. Formatierungen
-Einlesen der 1. Zeile
-Feststellen, ob Zeile eingelesen werden muss
-nächste Zeile oder Einlesen, dann nächste Zeile
usw.
Hier habe ich dazu mal was geschrieben:

*Look here*


----------



## Sebbo1423 (3. November 2007)

Ich glaub mein Chef hat ne Meise.... Bin IT-Systemkaufmann Azubi im 1. Jahr ^^ Und er sagt: "mach mal... "    Ich glaub das wird nix, wenn DU schon sagst, dass es knifflig ist... Trotzdem vielen Dank, werd noch ein bisschen rumprobieren aber ich hab da nicht viel Hoffnung


----------



## larryson (3. November 2007)

Hi,

wenn meine Äußerungen dich dazu anregten, dieses Thema nur halbherzig zu verfolgen. Dann war das der falsche Weg und ich entschuldige mich dafür. 

Ich wollte Dich bloss daraus hinweisen, das es nicht einfach ist, aber eben nicht unmöglich. 

Und falls Du an einen Kanckpunkt kommst, dafür ist das Forum doch da.

Eine abgespeckte Originaldatei kannst nicht zufällig posten?


----------



## Sebbo1423 (6. November 2007)

Ja da brauch ich nicht viel abspecken, ist halt echt bis jetzt nur die Tabelle in die ich den kram haben möchte und dann ein Modul wo ich bis jetzt fast nichts hingekriegt habe. 
Im Anhang sind jetzt : 1. Die access Datei 2. Das logfile das ausgelesen und in die Tabelle geschrieben werden soll.


----------



## larryson (8. November 2007)

So Sebbo,

ich hab's endlich geschafft, mir Deine Dateien mal anzuschauen. Deine Datenbank bekomme ich leider nicht auf, die solltest Du noch mal posten. 

Problem ist Dein Logfile. Du wirst um den Workaround nicht herumkommen, den ich angesprochen habe. 

Um es Dir ein wenig einfacher zu machen, habe ich einfach mal eine DB erstellt. 
Dort findest Du drei Module. Im Modul "Umwandeln" gibt es eine Prozedur "Umwandeln", die startest Du einfach mal und wählst eine Originaldatei aus. 
Das Ergebnis ist eine bereinigte Textdatei.

Diese kannst Du schonmal importieren, wichtig ist als Trennzeichen "Tabulator" zu wählen!
Damit sind wir schon mal einen großen Schritt weiter.
Problem: Der eigentliche Import darf erst ab Zeile 4 beginnen und es sind Leerzeilen dazwischen.
Dafür könnte man dann Löschabfragen drüberlaufen lassen, die diese Zeilen löschen (leere oder beginnen mit "#". Das wäre dann schneller zu erstellen. 
Sauberer wär es, diese Zeilen nicht zu importieren, was aber einen größeren Code-Aufwand mit sich bringt. 
In  der dritten Zeile stehen Deine Spaltenüberschriften, die du für deine Tabelle brauchst.

Viel Spass damit.


----------

